# Gloucester Point Pier



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

Hey folks,

Noticed the lights are out at the Gloucester Point Pier last night. Does anybody know if the lights will remain off until next spring? Or will they come on for the weekends?

Jacob


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmmm. They're usually on all year. At least they were last year. I might be out there tonight, so I'll post up if they're on or not.


----------



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Hmmm. They're usually on all year. At least they were last year. I might be out there tonight, so I'll post up if they're on or not.


Thanks. I'm considering going tonight as well, but don't want to go all the way there to find it dark.

Jacob


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, they were off at 9:30 when we headed out on Saturday night. I guess they're off for the season, but I'm going to send an e-mail to the Gloucester County folks to find out.

E-mail sent  I'll post if I get a reply.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Alright folks, here's the answer:

"Yes the lights ARE off for this season. I have noticed of late, that very few people are using the fishing pier, especially on weekends when I thought there should be a fair number of fishermen. As a means of trying to save a little money, I have turned the lights off for the season. I will discuss with our staff the possibility of turning the lights on for the weekends through Stripper season, December 31st.
Thanks for sharing your concern.

Chris Smith, Superintendent of Parks"


I think that's a fair compromise. Everybody's budget is tight, and honestly if no one is there, why keep it lit up. That pier has a ton of lights and I'm sure they draw some juice.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Understandable that he would want the lights on in stripper season. If your having any fun with them when the lights are off, it will cost you dearly...


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

is gloucester point pier and goucester pier is thesame pier?


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Understandable that he would want the lights on in stripper season. If your having any fun with them when the lights are off, it will cost you dearly...


LoL it took me all day to figure it out... good one!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

SEA DOG said:


> is gloucester point pier and goucester pier is thesame pier?


Yes


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

is this pier is a 24/7 pier?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

SEA DOG said:


> is this pier is a 24/7 pier?


Yep.  If you fish it, don't cast straight out too far. There is an underwater cable that's about 25-30 yards out.


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks


----------



## cgsteiger (Apr 13, 2006)

When i was going back to gloucester i noticed that the lights were on around 6pm so maybe theres hope for you guys that wanna fish at night there.


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

Haveing grown up fishing up there i think thats nice that the Superintendent of Parks"responded to your questions wouldn,t see that from anybody on this side of the water fought that fight a couple of drum seasons at LIP. 
.


----------

